# June "Sunglasses and/or Hats" Photo Contest



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos for the category "Sunglasses and/or Hats" through *June 10th at midnight*. 

Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please be sure to include your username and dog's name.
*
Any questions, please let me know....

Again, here's the _official rules_:

Contest Rules (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Rick, if I send a picture can you resize it bigger because I still can't figure out how to do it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> Rick, if I send a picture can you resize it bigger because I still can't figure out how to do it?


I can do my best. Sometimes, it'll hurt the quality of it, but we can try.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*I'll Start this one off*

Here is Liam with his "shades" on ....:dblthumb2


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah Rob...that is great! I just love Liam. He is so beautiful, and so healthy since he came to share your life!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres Shianna, wanting to meet Mickey Mouse LOL


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great start....love all three shots so far, but I think Liam is gonna be tough to beat...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*here's one*

here's rachel doing her saint patty's imitation! :doh:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*Cool Hand Putz*

Here's Putz in his new shades, he has pink ones too but Dad says they aren't manly enough!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you think I look like a star with my purple glasses and orange hat?.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

*The results of a tired out puppy and a young child's fun!*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Do you think I look like a star with my purple glasses and orange hat?.


Oh darls, you like, you know the utlimate star!

cheers,
Lorraine


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well June is certainly off to a flying start. All great photos. Cant wait to see the rest. Should be an interesting collection of some great shots.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's one my daughter took of Sadie in her Foster Grants


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Party time- Hudson's 1st birthday*

Celebrations !


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hmm its something strange with this glasses...did I put them wrong?*


----------



## luvmygoldenlinus (Jun 4, 2007)

moverking said:


> Here's one my daughter took of Sadie in her Foster Grants


 
SUPERSTAR!!

hahaha....great picture!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We're a little slow this month...and our cut off is five days early....

Hope we'll get more.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

12 submissions so far for Sunglasses and/or Hats. I hope to get a picture of Cosmo and Samson, too....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> 12 submissions so far for Sunglasses and/or Hats. I hope to get a picture of Cosmo and Samson, too....


Oh I think you need to submit both Rick. They are so much fun to look at. This is not a submission but this is a girl who knows not to take sides. Check out the hat. LOL!!!!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Jack wearing his dad's hat before he left for 16 months*


----------



## kteelynn212 (Nov 10, 2006)

My Pup Fenway. He likes to get wet and watch some Red Sox games! lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

:bowrofl:  :doh: : :smooch: :headbang2

And here is Kia, hahaha:


----------



## Spoonerpaws (Nov 12, 2006)

*Spooner Viking*

Spooner either thinks she is a Viking or Flavor Flav!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is Oakly's shot at the prize :


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

Mayzy is feeling pretty lucky in this pic.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You guys sure don't make it easy for a guy to vote.

Hooch


----------



## angelbow1984 (Feb 27, 2007)

One of Gracies pups with sunglasses... I have some pics of my dogs with hats but he are only aloud 1 pic right?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

*Cool Jazzy!*











Jazzys Mom


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's Amber!!! Spot the obvious trick!!!

Doesn't she look like a solicitor or professor?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Amber's got some mesmerizing eyes! 



Shirley said:


> Here's Amber!!! Spot the obvious trick!!!
> 
> Doesn't she look like a solicitor or professor?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We've got two dogs, so this is our second entry :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> We've got two dogs, so this is our second entry :


Hey now....wait a second. Didn't we decide only one picture per member? Though, I suppose this could be Vierka's entry.....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Amber's got some mesmerizing eyes!


Yeah, well these are the most expensive glasses in the world!!    :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, take it as Vierka's entry


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ten hours left to get your submissions in....


----------

